# doggcrapp



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

is there anyway we can get a sticky on doggcrapp training basics. I know I want to have a guide.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 24, 2006)

I think Ironman could help you out with that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

whats up min. Naw, I know a lot of youngsters would get a charge out of knowing about it, that way more people are aware of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 24, 2006)

I wonder if they have to ask the guy who came up with Dogcrapp for permission.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease....i have about 6 pages of shit from google.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohh.. Good point.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 24, 2006)

Although I havn't read TOO much by the author, it's great... didn't even know about it until maybe a month ago - Tough Old Man referred me to him.

It's a great idea


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 24, 2006)

Some guy in M&D was talking about how he he trains DC


----------



## Adamjs (Jun 24, 2006)

Wasn't there a thread on here where Ironman and some other dude were arguing for hours over the differences between one or two words in a training method that laid out the whole DC thing?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

i think so. I have a copy of osmething remotely similiar. I just want to bump it up to a sticky. Rob? How about it?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

DC actually requested that anything regarding his training programs posted here be deleted.  Of course, that was when IRON MAN was here, and it may have been related to his presence.  I don't really know for sure.  Perhaps you can locate his e-mail address and shoot him one regarding the topic?


----------



## woody_16 (Jun 24, 2006)

why is it called doggcrapp?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 24, 2006)

I know Dante of Doggcrapp training. His training is so mis-understood by trainees that he prefers his training not be posted. 

You can go hunt the interenet and find Cycling for Pennys that will give you all the info you need. 

Mr. Dante visits this forum every so often and as CP has said he prefers that all his info be kept from Iron Magazine or any other bodybuilding sites. He does have a forum but this is up to you to find. 

If you really interested in his training, you can contact him @

DC@cyber-rights.net

Remember he only takes on maybe 1-5% of the people he talks to. 


Tough


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2006)

Doggcrap has his own board, and he pulled much of his own information because of 'missuse.' If you want information, talk to the man who wrote it. For us to post his stuff here and make it a sticky would be hugely disrespectful.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2006)

I dont understand why a guy would invent a revolutionary type of training and not publicize it to educate those interested, as well as ask people to not talk about the actual training method, or by just giving a fraction of the people interested in using it and following the principles behind access to some of it. Its like Bill Gates saying well, fuck you, you get too many viruses on Windows XP so I'm not going to support it, nor am I going to let you ask questions about it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I dont understand why a guy would invent a revolutionary type of training and not publicize it to educate those interested, as well as ask people to not talk about the actual training method, or by just giving a fraction of the people interested in using it and following the principles behind access to some of it. Its like Bill Gates saying well, fuck you, you get too many viruses on Windows XP so I'm not going to support it, nor am I going to let you ask questions about it.



Believe me, if you saw the 30 page long thread regarding him and IRON MAN that has probably been deleted, then you would understand.  It doesn't matter anyway, you can find what you need to on the net.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2006)

i understand that. However, if the guy develops something as good as this-surely it shoiuld be in bookform and not "what's the password?" This guy should be using his knowledge for the good of people who want and need it. If I came into this kind of knowledge, and it was tested and shown to be a valuable tool and asset to bodybuilding and strength development, wouldnt you want to capitalize on it and share it with the world?!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i understand that. However, if the guy develops something as good as this-surely it shoiuld be in bookform and not "what's the password?" This guy should be using his knowledge for the good of people who want and need it. If I came into this kind of knowledge, and it was tested and shown to be a valuable tool and asset to bodybuilding and strength development, wouldnt you want to capitalize on it and share it with the world?!



I'm not saying I agree with his methods, I'm just going to respect them.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2006)

of course. Buuuuut still.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2006)

he did publish it all like 100 forum pages of it. Then ppl started misusing it and calling it DC so he got mad and took it down.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease....i have about *6 pages* of shit from google.


And that shows you it is a BS training program.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And that shows you it is a BS training program.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

>


I have read his excrement and I believe it was more like 20+ pages....what a joke.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2006)

excrament


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 27, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> is there anyway we can get a sticky on doggcrapp training basics. I know I want to have a guide.




what's this all about? i can't find much on google, just a few dead threqads from different forums.

link me up


----------



## WileyX (Jun 27, 2006)

Dc isnt meant for "youngsters" as you put it.It isnt meant for anyone who hasnr been lifting seriously  for atleast 4-5 years.


----------



## WileyX (Jun 27, 2006)

Go to IntenseMuscle.com   and use the search....search anything by DoggCrapp,In-human, MsteveM,future,skip ....that should get you going. When I first started Dc all the stickies had just been taken down form intensemuscle.com, but its all there,everything from extreme streching to rest pause,widow makers.....its all there you just have to read a little.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been collecting some DC articles and forums write-ups. Viet_jon, I'll give you what I have if you PM me.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> This guy should be using his knowledge for the good of people who want and need it. If I came into this kind of knowledge, and it was tested and shown to be a valuable tool and asset to bodybuilding and strength development, wouldnt you want to capitalize on it and share it with the world?!


He does share it with the world. With people who will pay for it. He has many individual clients and probably a waiting list a mile long. Why should he give away his product?? Do you go to work everyday and give away your labor for nothing?

There are websites out there and there are articles appearing in the mags that can give you the basics of the program. David Henry has had articles written on him ( he uses it exclusively) in at least mags recently and also a column in Muscular Development, so the basic information is out there. 

I like what I see and will be trying it myself come the fall.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 28, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Some guy in M&D was talking about how he he trains DC




David Henry.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

that was all I was thinking-just basics.


----------



## WileyX (Jun 28, 2006)

you can find everything you need to know about DC training at intensemuscle.com everything is there I promise.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Its like Bill Gates saying well, fuck you, you get too many viruses on Windows XP so I'm not going to support it, nor am I going to let you ask questions about it.



When someone supposedly started plagiarizing his work, is when he pulled it - of course being very upset. I believe it was claimed to be an old client.

As for Windows, it took many years of pestering for people to ask questions and actually get answers. Anyone in the security world knows this. Big corporations dont talk to anyone unless they have to. Bill butted heads with curious enthusiasts long before Windows, or even DOS, because they were stealing his work just like Dante has said about his own.


----------



## aceshigh (Jun 30, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> When someone supposedly started plagiarizing his work, is when he pulled it - of course being very upset. I believe it was claimed to be an old client.
> .


ah so myk was an old client of dante,s


----------



## DOGGCRAPP (Jul 1, 2006)

Everything Mudge said in this thread is spot on as for my reasons of doing things. 

I find it kind of ironical that 4 months ago I came onto this board and stated my case on some topics concerning a member here and 3/4 of this board (including the owner and alot of mods) were ripping on me for saying them. 
Turned out, I was proven to be correct in the long run.

For the above reason, no I will not contribute to this board, but juggernaut if you want to email me at DC@cyber-rights.net I will send you an article I did for one of the newstand magazines and its pretty thorough explaining everything and I hope that will help you out.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

DOGGCRAPP said:
			
		

> Everything Mudge said in this thread is spot on as for my reasons of doing things.
> 
> I find it kind of ironical that 4 months ago I came onto this board and stated my case on some topics concerning a member here and 3/4 of this board (including the owner and alot of mods) were ripping on me for saying them.
> Turned out, I was proven to be correct in the long run.
> ...



You have to remember that thread turned into a shitfest, and people were just adding fuel to the fire because it was funny.  Don't take it personally.


----------



## Adamjs (Jul 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have to remember that thread turned into a shitfest, and people were just adding fuel to the fire because it was funny.  Don't take it personally.


He seems to take it personally all the time - otherwise he'd not careless what some lame internet warriors crap on about. It is like he's scanning the net just to make sure people aren't talking about him. Paranoia?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> He seems to take it personally all the time - otherwise he'd not careless what some lame internet warriors crap on about. It is like he's scanning the net just to make sure people aren't talking about him. Paranoia?



He said people alerted him of that thread's existence via e-mail.  Probably the same case here.


----------



## WileyX (Jul 1, 2006)

Dante has a huge group of loyal  DC believers,he doesnt scan all rthe message boards.Anyone who has ever went to IntenseMuscle.com and read up and read what he has to say will understand why theres not a ton of stuff on DC training all over the net.Im surprised that he would help anyone or tell anyone anything after all he's been thru.Dante is not only very smart and knows his shit,but is very generous with his knowlege.


----------



## Adamjs (Jul 1, 2006)

WileyX said:
			
		

> Dante has a huge group of loyal  DC believers,he doesnt scan all rthe message boards.Anyone who has ever went to IntenseMuscle.com and read up and read what he has to say will understand why theres not a ton of stuff on DC training all over the net.Im surprised that he would help anyone or tell anyone anything after all he's been thru.Dante is not only very smart and knows his shit,but is very generous with his knowlege.



Seriously what has he been through exactly? 

As far as I can work out it just all seems like a bunch of people giving each other shit and throwing around wild accusations at each other on the net like ten year olds. Surely none of that crap would upset someone sane?


----------



## WileyX (Jul 2, 2006)

I think mostly its 17yr olds who have just started lifting(its for advanced lifters who have lifted for atleast 3yrs) ,people saying oh why do you do this,and thats crazy you should do this.(its his system if you dont agree with it dont do it) and people stealing things he has written and taking them for there own.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 2, 2006)

This is so easy. You can find all the info at there on Doggcrapp Training. You can go to his site and get just about everything you need. But here's the problem. Probably 90 + % of the people who give his training a try start modifying it. This is where the problem lies. 

Think the way Dante is thinking. You give his training a try, you modify it and then results stop. Then you tell all your friends you gave DC training a go and it wasn't worth shit. Well guess what sports fans you weren't doing DC training or you would have got results. But I guarantee you, you'll tell everyone you where. 

So like I started this off. You contact Dante at the following... DC@cyber-rights.net. Ask him to train you. If he feels your worthy then maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones he'll work with. Then in 6 months when your buddies see you and say wow you look different, then you can say Your doing "DC TRAINING". 


Tough


----------



## topolo (Jul 2, 2006)

I like to work out.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I like to work out.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I like to work out.


i like to post stupid shit.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellent interview of Dante by Ron Harris and a layout of the program in the July issue of Ironman Magazine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

really? need to pick that up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

i think Dante could make a few bills if he thought about putting those principles together in book form.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 3, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i think Dante could make a few bills if he thought about putting those principles together in book form.



Yeah he could, it would clear up this routine that has become a complete mess online.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i think Dante could make a few bills if he thought about putting those principles together in book form.


Jesus Dante is a busy person. There would need to be 40 hrs in a day for him to probably make room for a book. And again even a book probably wouldn't help 80% of the people as they would just start modifying his training principles.

If you looked at Ironman's hit training, you could of called it a modified verson of DC Training. If more people out there that change parts of Dante's training would say that they do a modified verson of his training it wouldn't be so bad. But it just doesn't seem to work that way.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

if the king of all media can out together two books, a movie and a radio show, then dante could out a friggin book together.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

I reread the article on intensemuscle.com: like what he had to say. I think this guy is on to something pretty damn big and he SHOULD write a friggin book. Here's the way I see it, I have some  books in my library (yes I have a library-dont bust my balls)...Arnie's New Encyclopedia of modern BBing, power eating, several books by Chris aceto, and Bill Pearl's keys to the universe-these books are about 5 to 10 years old proabably older, they are torn dog eared and bent out of shape more than one can believe. if Dante wrote a book it'd be in that library.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> if the king of all media can out together two books, a movie and a radio show, then dante could out a friggin book together.


Dante is under no obligation to do anything for anybody.

None of us can speak for him, but I could see why he may not want to do this. There is much more to publishing a book than just the writing ( and that's a task enough). Talk to any published author. There's finding a publisher (a book does not magically appear out of thin air. You have to find someone to publish it), then dealing with editors (they will inevitably change alot of what you write and if you want to get paid, you have to go by their wishes) and then publicists, the cross country publicity appearances on TV and radio shows, signings at book stores, interviews at all the muscle mags and myriads of other pain in the neck stuff.

This is not the only thing he does. He also owns a company, so a book would have to take away from his time there and on other things. Maybe he doesn't need all that hassle.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Dante is under no obligation to do anything for anybody.
> 
> None of us can speak for him, but I could see why he may not want to do this. There is much more to publishing a book than just the writing ( and that's a task enough). Talk to any published author. There's finding a publisher (a book does not magically appear out of thin air. You have to find someone to publish it), then dealing with editors (they will inevitably change alot of what you write and if you want to get paid, you have to go by their wishes) and then publicists, the cross country publicity appearances on TV and radio shows, signings at book stores, interviews at all the muscle mags and myriads of other pain in the neck stuff.
> 
> This is not the only thing he does. He also owns a company, so a book would have to take away from his time there and on other things. Maybe he doesn't need all that hassle.


who needs a publisher? turn it into an ebook and let people download it for a price. Jay Robb did it.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm old school traditionalist. When I see "book", I think hard cover, not e books.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

so?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm old school traditionalist. When I see "book", I think hard cover, not e books.


I agree with that. An e-book you need to print it out. At least I have. I hate to sit at the computer reading 100's of pages. I like to get in my easy chair and read or take it to bed at night and read. I'm not sure if Dante has onme or two businesses. I know he is owner or part owner of True Protein. 

So if you take the time to run your business which is an all day and night thing, plus your training people, plus your own gym time, well there goes most of that 24 hrs neverless taking the time to eat 7000 calories a day.

I'll add one more thing. I think when everything is done and the day is over and Dante is kicking back on retirement, then he'll write a book. But I doubt seriously until then, you need to get your info just like I have done. Search and talk to him.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2006)

Good points. I guess I'm a traditionalist too. I go into Barnes and Noble and wake up when i smell the new book smell. Anyone else get like this?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 19, 2006)

I did alot of research on DC Training and started the program in late July. I just finished the 3rd week. I've gained 4 1/2 pounds after having been stuck at a plateau before that. Shoulders, triceps (alot of pressing movements) and legs in particular are bigger and thicker. 

The leg training day is a killer. After a max set of high weight and low reps, you finish with a 20 rep set they call "Widowmakers". I almost passed out in the locker room after yesterday's Hack Squat widowmaker.

The nutrition part of the program is just as, or even more important, than the training. You have to eat alot of protein to promote muscle growth. I'm up to 300 grams a day and it is tough getting all of that in working a full time job like most of us. But you gotta do it. I was never above 270 in the past and most of the time was in the 220/230 range.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:


> I did alot of research on DC Training and started the program in late July. I just finished the 3rd week. I've gained 4 1/2 pounds after having been stuck at a plateau before that. Shoulders, triceps (alot of pressing movements) and legs in particular are bigger and thicker.
> 
> The leg training day is a killer. After a max set of high weight and low reps, you finish with a 20 rep set they call "Widowmakers". I almost passed out in the locker room after yesterday's Hack Squat widowmaker.
> 
> The nutrition part of the program is just as, or even more important, than the training. You have to eat alot of protein to promote muscle growth. I'm up to 300 grams a day and it is tough getting all of that in working a full time job like most of us. But you gotta do it. I was never above 270 in the past and most of the time was in the 220/230 range.


how does a fietary 300 grams of protein look on a daily menu?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:


> I did alot of research on DC Training and started the program in late July. I just finished the 3rd week. I've gained 4 1/2 pounds after having been stuck at a plateau before that. Shoulders, triceps (alot of pressing movements) and legs in particular are bigger and thicker.
> 
> The leg training day is a killer. After a max set of high weight and low reps, you finish with a 20 rep set they call "Widowmakers". I almost passed out in the locker room after yesterday's Hack Squat widowmaker.
> 
> The nutrition part of the program is just as, or even more important, than the training. You have to eat alot of protein to promote muscle growth. I'm up to 300 grams a day and it is tough getting all of that in working a full time job like most of us. But you gotta do it. I was never above 270 in the past and most of the time was in the 220/230 range.


how does 300 grams of protein look on a daily menu?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 19, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> how does a fietary 300 grams of protein look on a daily menu?




Yesterday:

Breakfast: 45 grams ( chicken, 1 whole egg and 3 egg whites, plus some protein in my bagel)
9:00: 26 gram protein shake
10:30 17 gram  1/2 a protein bar
12:15 56 grams  chicken, potatoes, 1/2 can tuna
2:30   26 gram protein shake
3:45   46 grams eye o round roast, potato, 1/2 can tuna
5:30   10 grams in my pre workout carb meal
8:30   26 gram protein shake post workout
9:30   30 grams eye o round roast and a potato.

This was 282 on a workout day. I would be well over 300 on non workout days because the 5:30 "dinner" has much more protein than I would eat before a workout.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2006)

300 isn't shit. 99% of his trainees eat over 400 grams a day including myself and I'm on a cut right now utilizing 3000 cals a day


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 19, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> 300 isn't shit. 99% of his trainees eat over 400 grams a day including myself and I'm on a cut right now utilizing 3000 cals a day



99% is an exaggeration I'm sure. Besides, the people he trains one on one are mostly competitors or very genetically gifted people  who 1) are a whole lot bigger than I am and many of us more average people and 2) are using steriods.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:


> 99% is an exaggeration I'm sure. Besides, the people he trains one on one are mostly competitors or very genetically gifted people who 1) are a whole lot bigger than I am and many of us more average people and 2) are using steriods.


you are so wrong. Dante no longer advocates the use of gear. He uses his training and diet to get you there. Wake up lad. 400 grams of protein isn't shit. My diet right now conxixt of 400+grams of protein, 150 grams of carbs and 85 grams of fat. That's about 3000 cal's for cutting. you think taking in 400 grams of protein is bunk then you have a lot to learn. Now I'll admit this pertains to those who weigh at least 200 lbs or more. 2 grams per lb of bodyweight. 
go spend $5 and read his article. He only trains Two of the top pro's in the world right noe plus tons of others looking for there pro card. Argue with that and your a fucking idiot.

Note: I'm not being trained by Dante but by a person that Dante would trust to take over his personal training right now.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 20, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> you are so wrong. Dante no longer advocates the use of gear. He uses his training and diet to get you there. Wake up lad. 400 grams of protein isn't shit. My diet right now conxixt of 400+grams of protein, 150 grams of carbs and 85 grams of fat. That's about 3000 cal's for cutting. you think taking in 400 grams of protein is bunk then you have a lot to learn. Now I'll admit this pertains to those who weigh at least 200 lbs or more. 2 grams per lb of bodyweight.
> go spend $5 and read his article. He only trains Two of the top pro's in the world right noe plus tons of others looking for there pro card. Argue with that and your a fucking idiot.
> 
> Note: I'm not being trained by Dante but by a person that Dante would trust to take over his personal training right now.



Unless you are on gear, all that protein just isn't necessary...WTF would your body do with all of that??  Prolly nothing....Now since you are cutting it's not a bad idea because protein has a very high thermogenic value, thus creating a greater energy flux, boosting your metabolism... but Do you always adopt the "more is better" attitude??  Cuz if that was the case then studies would've concluded "more protein=more muscle" instead of "x amount of protein is needed"....

I'm sorry but if a person is taking in say 500g of protein and it's spread out over 6 meals....it's almost 90g of protein at one sitting....that just sounds like overkill to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2006)

annnnd we're off....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> annnnd we're off....



*cues bananza opening theme*


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2006)

i got T.O.M. for 300 to go all the way, anyone in?!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 20, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> you are so wrong. Dante no longer advocates the use of gear. He uses his training and diet to get you there. Wake up lad. 400 grams of protein isn't shit. My diet right now conxixt of 400+grams of protein, 150 grams of carbs and 85 grams of fat. That's about 3000 cal's for cutting. you think taking in 400 grams of protein is bunk then you have a lot to learn. Now I'll admit this pertains to those who weigh at least 200 lbs or more. 2 grams per lb of bodyweight.
> go spend $5 and read his article. He only trains Two of the top pro's in the world right noe plus tons of others looking for there pro card. Argue with that and your a fucking idiot.
> 
> Note: I'm not being trained by Dante but by a person that Dante would trust to take over his personal training right now.




Look Tough Old Man. You are the idiot. No one asked you to make your initial nasty comment to my post. 

Regardless of whether he or not he advocates gear many of the competitors he trains are on steroids. Or do you really believe David Henry is natural? Read the Ironman article. He lists  15 "Top Amateurs: he trains. They're  natural???? Only if you believe in Santa Claus.

As far as protein intake goes, its all relative. 400 grams may be inadequate for a 300 pound bodybuilder, but it will be overkill for someone 150, 175 or 190 pounds. You have take into account each person's size. 400 is fine for those huge competitive, geared up bodybuilders, but for us more ordinary Joes, it is overkill, as well as financially stupid. I spend enough money getting my 300. Why am I going to spend another $100 a month or more. What for??? This is a hobby, not a career.

And as PW said, it has been documented that all of that excess protein, if you are not on gear, just goes to waste, as in waste product, as in you will spend an hour a day on the john spewing it out your rear end.

As for your $5 comment, read my original post. I've read everything there is on DC, including both magazine articles.

This is my last response to anything you write. You can rant or rave or do whatever, but you are not worth my time and mental energy. Have a nice day.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 21, 2006)

Ron Harris is a 228 pound competitive bodybuilder and nationally known writer for Muscle Mag and Muscular Development who is being trained right now by Dante. In Ron's daily blog today, he said his protein intake during his blast phase is 360.

So much for 99%......


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 26, 2006)

ok without giving too much away whats the idea behind his training then ?

im not looking to start it im a P/RR/S er. but i was just curious to see what would cause so much fuss


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 26, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> ok without giving too much away whats the idea behind his training then ?
> 
> im not looking to start it im a P/RR/S er. but i was just curious to see what would cause so much fuss



Buy the Flex( especially good) and Ironman Magazines with the articles on DC and read through the DC website, intensemuscle.com.

BTW, I'm up another 3/4 pound this week and starting to get comments in the gym. I think people think I'm on something, but I'm natural.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 26, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:


> Buy the Flex( especially good) and Ironman Magazines with the articles on DC and read through the DC website, intensemuscle.com.
> 
> BTW, I'm up another 3/4 pound this week and starting to get comments in the gym. I think people think I'm on something, but I'm natural.



i had  alook there on intense muscle but i wasnt blown away by it, must have to do it to see its real potential


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

300 or 400g of protein is just stupid.....unless you are a 300lb roid monster then you might need 300g a day.....mabey


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 300 or 400g of protein is just stupid.....unless you are a 300lb roid monster then you might need 300g a day.....mabey


Do you have proof?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Do you have proof?


Well here is a guy over 200lbs cut who only ate 150g a day.


















Not proof but when I see these guys looking this good I might listen to their crazy deit opinions.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

I was just kidding. 
But you do make a good point.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I was just kidding.
> But you do make a good point.


Don't kid a kidder


----------



## Trouble (Aug 26, 2006)

If you condition your gut to process and absorb more protein, you'll utilize it.  Its a gradual process.  You need the right bacteria and dietary provided polymers in place, or you won't have the internal structure necessary to absorb that much protein.

Tell you what, this is an example of a diet that won't allow you to condition your gut, and improve the weak link in the diet-training chain: suboptimal gut morphology.

Breakfast: 45 grams ( chicken, 1 whole egg and 3 egg whites, plus some protein in my bagel)
9:00: 26 gram protein shake
10:30 17 gram 1/2 a protein bar
12:15 56 grams chicken, potatoes, 1/2 can tuna
2:30 26 gram protein shake
3:45 46 grams eye o round roast, potato, 1/2 can tuna
5:30 10 grams in my pre workout carb meal
8:30 26 gram protein shake post workout
9:30 30 grams eye o round roast and a potato.


Its fuck-all for fiber, antioxidants and micronutrients.

Most *wimmin* need more than 26 grams in a protein shake.  Sheesh.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Trouble said:


> If you condition your gut to process and absorb more protein, you'll utilize it. Its a gradual process. You need the right bacteria and dietary provided polymers in place, or you won't have the internal structure necessary to absorb that much protein.
> 
> Tell you what, this is an example of a diet that won't allow you to condition your gut, and improve the weak link in the diet-training chain: suboptimal gut morphology.
> 
> ...


And that 300 grams a day. 

And Foreman how do we know that the guys you posted pic's of only eat 150 grams a day in pro's. I'm sorry but I don't believe it. Were you their cook or something?

*I'll go the other direction and say 1.5-2 grams per lb of B/W*


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 26, 2006)

Trouble said:


> If you condition your gut to process and absorb more protein, you'll utilize it.  Its a gradual process.  You need the right bacteria and dietary provided polymers in place, or you won't have the internal structure necessary to absorb that much protein.
> 
> Tell you what, this is an example of a diet that won't allow you to condition your gut, and improve the weak link in the diet-training chain: suboptimal gut morphology.
> 
> ...



What would you suggest as an improvement?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> And that 300 grams a day.
> 
> And Foreman how do we know that the guys you posted pic's of only eat 150 grams a day in pro's. I'm sorry but I don't believe it. Were you their cook or something?
> 
> *I'll go the other direction and say 1.5-2 grams per lb of B/W*


He has said on many occasions he only ate 150g a day. You all can do what you like, I got up to 260 at 11% by eating 225g a day so I will stick with that.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He has said on many occasions he only ate 150g a day. You all can do what you like, I got up to 260 at 11% by eating 225g a day so I will stick with that.


But I know you and you have above normal genetics. They may not be freaky like the Pro's but they are good. 

As we all know the freaky guys with great genetics can mow lawns and add muscle while eating at Mac D's all day long. For me that might equate to added size on arms and chest, but also lb for lb more to my waist then anywhere.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> But I know you and you have above normal genetics. They may not be freaky like the Pro's but they are good.
> 
> As we all know the freaky guys with great genetics can mow lawns and add muscle while eating at Mac D's all day long. For me that might equate to added size on arms and chest, but also lb for lb more to my waist then anywhere.


It has nothing to do with genetics.....I knew lots of guys who didn't do the 300+ protein thing and they got big. Like I said If you are on a heavy cycle then you can do the 1.5g per LB thing but if you are natural .75g to1.g is enough to get huge IMO and experiance.


----------

